# How much can you Military Press?



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

Military Press is a standing overhead press with a barbell, no half reps, I am talking about all the way down to your upper chest and all the way up.
It doesn't have to be 1rm either, mines sucks, but I just wanted to get an idea of what most people can press, my max is 85lbsx7

oh just wanted to add no using your legs to get the bar up lol


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah, i'm in the same boat as u lol. my military press sucks ass. its 95lbs for 8reps


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im surprised your bench is so much higher than your military press, thats weird, I only bench about 135 right now, I havent benched in about 3 months, but I tested my max about a week ago (I been doing push-ups')

lol thats funny, you bench 181 more pounds than you military press, and I only bench 31 more pounds than I bench (I used a calculator to test my/your max military (your max military= 119, your max bench is 300, right? My max military is 104, and my max becnh is 135) that is pretty weird. I must have an extremely weak chest, and you must have extremely weak front/side delts.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah ican only do lateal raises w/ freakin 5lb db's lmao. i can actually do 135lb military press once or twice lol but its freakin weak! i try everything to improve it but nothin at all. my freakin ez bar curls are better than that lmao


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> yeah ican only do lateal raises w/ freakin 5lb db's lmao. i can actually do 135lb military press once or twice lol but its freakin weak! i try everything to improve it but nothin at all. my freakin ez bar curls are better than that lmao



I think you should prioritze overhead presses, it might be holding you back from makin your bench explode, the front delt plays a big role in benching so I would work on strengthening them if I were you, dont do your military presses with a wide grip, do them so that when your pressing the elbows are in front of you, this makes the lift use more of the front delt and upper chest, and less lateral delt (lateral delt is not important for benching, but the front delt is)
also see how much weight you can do on this lift, if your weak on this lift it could also be another way to get your bench up alot, go test it out. go test it come back, and tell me how much you got on it


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

dude i can tell you right now that i can only do 5lbs for a couple reps and maybe 10lbs once lol . my incline bench is 240lbs last time i maxed on it


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

Kenwood doesn't bench 300lbs and he can't military press 135.



I don't military press in my workouts, I push press....so a little leg action, but it is all the down and up...I've done 160 for 5x5...I really feel like I could've done more but I was already up on that lift 15lbs so I didn't push it.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

maybe my rear delt is weak too. whenever i go high on bench 260-270lbs i get a paininmy rear delts sometimes. my triceps are strong so that isnt a weakpoint really.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 30, 2006)

the most i ever did was 165x8


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

here read this article ( http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=52balan ) you are supposed to be able to use 9% of the weight as you use on a close grip bench (14 inch between your hands), to have your bench at its max capacity, there was a hockey player that had a 240lbCG bench, but was weak as shit on that exercise, the trainer that wrote this article had him just train that exercise, with no benching at all, when he started he could only do 8lbs for 8 reps, after a couple of weeks he was doing around 30lbsx8 reps, guess what happened his CG bench went up about 50lbs. go read the article, and start training that movement, and prioritize Overhead Presses in your routine, and your looking at a way bigger bench, I was able to do way more than 9% of my CG Bench on that movement, and my overhead press is already proportionate to my bench, I think I just have a very weak chest, but I really dont care about that stuff right now, I have way bigger problems (posture problems, and the fact that I cant do a squat).
GL


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> the most i ever did was 165x8



WOW, good job


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

when you bench, where do you put your hands on the bar? my hands are usually 10" away from each other, even when i max out  :S


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> when you bench, where do you put your hands on the bar? my hands are usually 10" away from each other, even when i max out  :S



10" is more of a close grip...you need to remeasure dawg..


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> 10" is more of a close grip...you need to remeasure dawg..



true


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

thats why your overhead press is so weak, Closer the grip the less delts and the more tris


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

well thats what my grip is :\


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> well thats what my grip is :\



yes if you have strong tris/weakdelts, it is better to use a Closer grip ofcourse, because youll lift alot more weight that way


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yes if you have strong tris/weakdelts, it is better to use a Closer grip ofcourse, because youll lift alot more weight that way


hmmm prolly...i've switched from bench to db presses and incline presses  with db's. for some change  . i've gotten stronger on incline and flat db presses


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

my seated military db presses (if thats correct). my best was 50lbs for 6reps :\


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

I military about 2x what kenwood says he can do...
And about 3x what he can do in reality.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

> if a particular athlete's personal best on the close-grip bench press is 225, but he has to ask the bag boy at the local Piggly-Wiggly to heft the one-gallon jugs of milk into his trunk, something is terribly, terribly wrong.


lol..from the article


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

ok i will start doing them in my workout. which workout tho? push or pull?. is this the reason i also suck at arm wrestling? lol


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> ok i will start doing them in my workout. which workout tho? push or pull?. is this the reason i also suck at arm wrestling? lol



your still doing that crappy push-pull shyt


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> your still doing that crappy push-pull shyt



lol fullbody push/pull  . why is it crappy?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

Take the speed of light in meters per second, divide that by the population of Calcutta, India, multiply that by the percentage of US households without more than one television, multiply once more by the amount of wood a woodchuck can chuck in pounds per hour, and then add the number of democrats in the house of representatives.

That's how much I can military press for 3 repetitions.


----------



## Spud (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Take the speed of light in meters per second, divide that by the population of Calcutta, India, multiply that by the percentage of US households without more than one television, multiply once more by the amount of wood a woodchuck can chuck in pounds per hour, and then add the number of democrats in the house of representatives.
> 
> That's how much I can military press for 3 repetitions.



e^pi lbs eh?


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lol fullbody push/pull  . why is it crappy?



havent you learned yet that higher frequency programs (upper/lower twice a week, or TBW 2-3xs a week) are more superior.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Take the speed of light in meters per second, divide that by the population of Calcutta, India, multiply that by the percentage of US households without more than one television, multiply once more by the amount of wood a woodchuck can chuck in pounds per hour, and then add the number of democrats in the house of representatives.
> 
> That's how much I can military press for 3 repetitions.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> havent you learned yet that higher frequency programs (upper/lower twice a week, or TBW 2-3xs a week) are more superior.



well its a fullbody workout 2x's a week


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> well its a fullbody workout 2x's a week



you just proved your a retard


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you just proved your a retard



lol i mean each bodypart is worked 2x's aweek. so its more frequent


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

now your gonna call me a retard for still training bodyparts huh?  . well i dont train bp i was just using that as an example. i just fucking confused myself


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

do you know what higher frequency means?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

yes...for example: like instead of training chest one time aweek you train it 2-3x's aweek.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> yes...for example: like instead of training chest one time aweek you train it 2-3x's aweek.



 

first you said "lol fullbody push/pull  . why is it crappy?"
than you said "well its a fullbody workout 2x's a week"

so that means you are training 2xs a week? or do you just have a hard time expressing your self?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> first you said "lol fullbody push/pull  . why is it crappy?"
> than you said "well its a fullbody workout 2x's a week"
> 
> so that means you are training 2xs a week? or do you just have a hard time expressing your self?



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!  
   

lol i just get confused and just type shit lol. i mean here

mon: fb push
tues. fb pull
wed- off
thurs- mondays
fri- tuesdays-sat&sun- off


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> 
> *lol i just get confused *and just type shit lol. i mean here
> ...



School will help you with that


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 30, 2006)

Seated Military Press 265 for 8 solid reps.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Seated Military Press 265 for 8 solid reps.


WOW, hard work payed off


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> Seated Military Press 265 for 8 solid reps.



holy shit!   . do you have any pics? not of you doing it just body pics, etc.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2006)

He said SEATED.  Seated I did around 225lbs.  Then months later I did Standing...got it up to 185lbs.

Different story when you stand and press.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

I find it easier to press when standing, I guess because that is how I train the movement the most... I very, very rarely do seated overhead presses.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

kenwood said:


> holy shit!   . do you have any pics? not of you doing it just body pics, etc.



try his gallery


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> try his gallery



lol just did.


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> He said SEATED.  Seated I did around 225lbs.  Then months later I did Standing...got it up to 185lbs.
> 
> Different story when you stand and press.


I agree 100%, at my best I could press 275x10 seated but when I did it standing I could only train with 225 for the same reps....Standing military is way harder.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

the only reason it could be harder is because you have to use your stabilizers(mostly your core) more, therefore making it a better lift to do, maybe why I find seated harder is because when I did them I do them on a bench that has no back, just a regular bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

I tried a barbell seated military press when I was 14, one time.  Never again.  I think it feels terribly akward.  You can't move out of the way for a natural bar path properly.  I don't mind doing seated overhead pressing with dumbbells though.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I tried a barbell seated military press when I was 14, one time.  Never again.  I think it feels terribly akward.  You can't move out of the way for a natural bar path properly.  I don't mind doing seated overhead pressing with dumbbells though.



I dont like the idea of compressing your spine against the bar and seat. one slip and you can really fuck yourself up


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

The aparatus for seated presses at my gym has a slight lean back....feels pretty natural.  I do standing now however....no need for a spotter and I like push pressing.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

standing is better, you don't put pressure on your spine, and it requires core stabilization.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2006)

I thought any overhead press will put load on the spine.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> standing is better, you don't put pressure on your spine, and it requires core stabilization.



You can potentially put a ton of pressure on ur spine (lock ur knees)...And you don't think you put pressure on ur spine everytime u put a barbell on ur back or deadlift??  You are thinking too much in terms of absolutes.

Better is relative to the person's goals.  Not everyone cares about core stabilization when they think of military pressing.  Some people just want bigger, stronger delts...then get their core work in somewhere else.  

Although I'm sure it's happened...I've never heard of anyone hurting their back doing seated military presses.  My friend (chiro) did tell me however, that sitting down is the worst position for a person's back and it's actually not natural lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Standing -  160x5


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Standing -  160x5



_niiice, niiice_


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> You can potentially put a ton of pressure on ur spine (lock ur knees)...And you don't think you put pressure on ur spine everytime u put a barbell on ur back or deadlift??  You are thinking too much in terms of absolutes.
> *No you do not put nearly as much pressure on your spine when squatting or deadlifting than doing seated military presses with heavyweights, when your standing you have your legs to support you, when your seated... your screwed*
> Better is relative to the person's goals.  Not everyone cares about core stabilization when they think of military pressing.  Some people just want bigger, stronger delts...then get their core work in somewhere else.
> *well those people are stupid, they might as well use machines for every exercise, and than get there shoulder/knee/core stabilization work in somewere else *
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> _niiice, niiice_


 
Thanks!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 30, 2006)

..Taught him everything he knows.  (Still at work, its 11pm!!!)


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


>





> No you do not put nearly as much pressure on your spine when squatting or deadlifting than doing seated military presses with heavyweights, when your standing you have your legs to support you, when your seated... your screwed



??  Are you serious??  When you say things like that, you better be able to back it up with facts.  The FACT is that more people hurt their backs when squatting or deadlifting.  Don't misunderstand...say ur military pressing/squatting/deadlifting 100 lbs..that doesn't mean in each scenario that 100lbs of pressure is being placed on ur spine.  I want to say that depending on form and angle of pull and other compressive forces (intra-abdominal pressure)...pressure on the spine increases or sometimes multiplies...(e.g. rounding the back)  You also typically USE a lot more weight when squatting and deadlifting...

When your standing ur legs support you and when ur seated ....the seat supports you lol.  



> well those people are stupid, they might as well use machines for every exercise, and than get there shoulder/knee/core stabilization work in somewere else



That's a stupid statement.  You are speaking in absolutes again.  So I'm an idiot when I do seated dumbell OH presses on monday??  I do use a chair every so often for a couple exercises and I ASSURE you my core is plenty strong (I've held planks with 125lbs on my back)]



> whats your point? what is the advantage of doing it seated? and whats the disadvantages of doing it standing



I'm not saying there IS an advantage.  But ur not a fuck up if you want to sit down and focus on the actual OH press.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> ??  Are you serious??  When you say things like that, you better be able to back it up with facts.  The FACT is that more people hurt their backs when squatting or deadlifting.  Don't misunderstand...say ur military pressing/squatting/deadlifting 100 lbs..that doesn't mean in each scenario that 100lbs of pressure is being placed on ur spine.  I want to say that depending on form and angle of pull and other compressive forces (intra-abdominal pressure)...pressure on the spine increases or sometimes multiplies...(e.g. rounding the back)  You also typically USE a lot more weight when squatting and deadlifting...
> 
> *More People hurt there backs when squatting or deadlifting because of bad form, not because of pressure being put on there spine. What the hell does that have to do with the fact that doing a seated press puts pressure on your back, I am sorry, but you are making no point*
> 
> ...


Do you get it now!


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2006)

My Brain Just Exploded


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

here you don't believe me? how about mr. p-funk:

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1422198&postcount=2


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 30, 2006)

lol.,,...so did mine.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

how about Cow Pimp?

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1422855&postcount=12


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

how about yourself?
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1422212&postcount=5


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I thought any overhead press will put load on the spine.



yea but standing puts alot less pressure than seated


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey mike, Cowpimp also said this...



CowPimp said:


> I don't mind doing seated overhead pressing with dumbbells though.





And p funk trains for olympic weightlifting....so why the hell would he do seated military press??  I don't think he bench presses either.  What's ur point??



And yes, I push press too, big fucking deal, I like the exercise...I also like seated OH presses too.  

THE WHOLE FUCKING POINT IS LOTS OF EXERCISES HAVE THEIR PLACE.

In your never ending quest for internet knowledge you have lost an OPEN MIND and have NO PRACTICAL EXPERIENCE.  Can you even squat yet?? STFU.  Didn't you fuckin fall down doin Standing military presses once??  How the fuck is that safe??  LMAO.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Hey mike, Cowpimp also said this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are such douche, you are backed up in the corner and had nothing else to say to back up your point, so you start makin fun of me, LMAO

P-funk said clearly it puts less pressure on your spine.

No I can't squat and I fell over because I had very bad core stability, I can now do Military Presses (that happened when I first started training), after that I didnt do any core work, just compounds and know I can do them with no balance problems.

There is no fucking reason to do seated military press unless you have a very weak core like I did and would fall over if you did them standing! you are a jack ass, and I lost all respect for you. Standing Military Press works your core stability more, and puts less pressure on your spine, end ofstory jackass.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> Military Press is a standing overhead press with a barbell, no half reps, I am talking about all the way down to your upper chest and all the way up.
> It doesn't have to be 1rm either, mines sucks, but I just wanted to get an idea of what most people can press, my max is 85lbsx7
> 
> oh just wanted to add no using your legs to get the bar up lol


The last time i check was the last time a dude pissed me off in a bar...Works for me


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

P-funk- "standing....feels more natural and puts *less pressure on the spine then when seated*."
say something now douche bag.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> you are such douche, you are backed up in the corner and had nothing else to say to back up your point, so you start makin fun of me, LMAO
> 
> P-funk said clearly it puts less pressure on your spine.
> 
> ...




not EVERYONE has the same goals as you mike!! The only point I was EVER trying to make is that seated presses aren't bad and they serve a purpose as well!!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> not EVERYONE has the same goals as you mike!! The only point I was EVER trying to make is that seated presses aren't bad and they serve a purpose as well!!



yes they are bad, they are bad for your spine, what purpose do they serve?


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> standing is better, you don't put pressure on your spine, and it requires core stabilization.



This was your original statement...that you don't put pressure on your spine.  The fact is that you do.  If someone (like you) has a weak core or a harder time balancing with weights overhead...or someone is more concerned with strength and size and less concerned with core stability (most bodybuilders) and wants to move more weight and feel the brunt of the exercise on their shoulders they might do a seated press!!  It's not that difficult to understand!!


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> yes they are bad, they are bad for your spine, what purpose do they serve?



Oh god shut up with that shit...Do you squat??  Deadlift maybe??


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> This was your original statement...that you don't put pressure on your spine.  The fact is that you do.  If someone (like you) has a weak core or a harder time balancing with weights overhead...or someone is more concerned with strength and size and less concerned with core stability (most bodybuilders) and wants to move more weight and feel the brunt of the exercise on their shoulders they might do a seated press!!  It's not that difficult to understand!!



I'll say this one last time.
Seated Press puts more pressure on the spine, and takes out core stabilization. And has no advantages. It is never a good idea to do seated press, even if the person had an incredibly weak core (like me), and would fall over, I would have them do incline presses, because *SEATED PRESS PUTS TOO MUCH PRESSURE ON THE SPINE* and there is no advantage of seated press. Even if someone is just concerned with strength and size, and could care less about core stabilization (wich would be stupid), there is still no reason to do seated press over standing press, but there is a reason to do standing over seated (A HEALTHIER SPINE!)


----------



## mike456 (Sep 30, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Oh god shut up with that shit...Do you squat??  Deadlift maybe??



Yes I do BW squats, but I am still working on my form on both, so I dont get injured, such as a dumbass like you would.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I'll say this one last time.
> Seated Press puts more pressure on the spine, and takes out core stabilization. And has no advantages. It is never a good idea to do seated press, even if the person had an incredibly weak core (like me), and would fall over, I would have them do incline presses, because *SEATED PRESS PUTS TOO MUCH PRESSURE ON THE SPINE* and there is no advantage of seated press. Even if someone is just concerned with strength and size, and could care less about core stabilization (wich would be stupid), there is still no reason to do seated press over standing press, but there is a reason to do standing over seated (A HEALTHIER SPINE!)



Sigh, there is no talking to you....you are hardheaded and stubborn...everything is right or wrong...good or bad.  I will just have to learn to live with my inferior philosophy that lots of different exercises have their place...I hope that my spine will continue to flourish under such harsh circumstances as 3 sets of seated OH presses a week....


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My Brain Just Exploded



mine blew up too


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

my military press is so weak... maybe one of the reasons that i do them right after benching..but i still think i have a big problem with my shoulders ... my best was 135 for 5-6 reps ..... any suggestions to increase my military ??? shall i work overheads and military before benching instead after and alternate?


----------



## Valias (Oct 1, 2006)

100x8.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 1, 2006)

assassin said:


> my military press is so weak... maybe one of the reasons that i do them right after benching..but i still think i have a big problem with my shoulders ... my best was 135 for 5-6 reps ..... any suggestions to increase my military ??? shall i work overheads and military before benching instead after and alternate?



That's not bad.  MP is hard.  Are you not seeing any improvements right now?? Or is it just slow?


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> That's not bad.  MP is hard.  Are you not seeing any improvements right now?? Or is it just slow?



when i was able to do 115 x 10 for seated military i was able to bench press more than 210 x 10reps ....that not ordinary...i'm sure my shoulders are weak and they don't improve.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 1, 2006)

Mike, I really doubt that a seated military press puts more compressive force on your spine than a deadlift.  The moment arm from your lower back to the weight is much larger (When lifting loads, this appears to be the most important factor in terms of compressive force on the spine), and the loads you are dealing with are far greater.  You also have to consider anterior and posterior shearing forces on the vertebrae, which can vary a lot depending on the vector from the load to your spine and the posture you use while moving the weight.

Also, there are reasons to do the overhead press seated.  Some of the top benchers out there use a seated military press lockout for a maximal effort lift to help their lockout on the bench press.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 1, 2006)

assassin said:


> my military press is so weak... maybe one of the reasons that i do them right after benching..but i still think i have a big problem with my shoulders ... my best was 135 for 5-6 reps ..... any suggestions to increase my military ??? shall i work overheads and military before benching instead after and alternate?



same here.

I'm at 100x5 OH press, while my dead is 2xBW and squat 1.6xBW squat.


MY shoulders suk ass.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Mike, I really doubt that a seated military press puts more compressive force on your spine than a deadlift.  The moment arm from your lower back to the weight is much larger (When lifting loads, this appears to be the most important factor in terms of compressive force on the spine), and the loads you are dealing with are far greater.  You also have to consider anterior and posterior shearing forces on the vertebrae, which can vary a lot depending on the vector from the load to your spine and the posture you use while moving the weight.
> 
> Also, there are reasons to do the overhead press seated.  Some of the top benchers out there use a seated military press lockout for a maximal effort lift to help their lockout on the bench press.



Where were you 3 pages ago!?!?



> when i was able to do 115 x 10 for seated military i was able to bench press more than 210 x 10reps ....that not ordinary...i'm sure my shoulders are weak and they don't improve.



There are lots of factors to consider.  When I started my new program about a little over 3 months ago my push press was UBER weak, and I get to use my legs a little even...I was also benching over 225...my last big push press was 160x5 and I'm benching about a hundred pounds more still. (1rm)  

Do you periodize??  I do, and I also prioritize vertical movements on my 2nd upper body day too, I think that may help a little too.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont understand mike's hard on for this.  I understood what PW was responding to and hes already quoted what you said mike.  It seemed (at the time) you were talking in absolutes and that standing pressesd ont put ANY load on the spine, he was responding to that...as did I.

I can lift more weight when I sit, therefore I would sit to increase strength in my deltoids/triceps.  Does it put load on my spine?  Well, lets just say, since I decided to sit, I dont really care for those kind of worries.  

Not that this has anything to do with my injury, but when it did occur, when I was doing any shoulder dominant movements back then, I was always standing.  When I was lifting sitting down, I never had any back worries.  Again, thats not what happened to my back though.

I think mike is referring to seated OH presses as being risky such as upright rows are risky.  I dont agree.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

yea akira, your right I think it is a risky movement, such as Behind the neck presses, or behind the neck pull-downs, I don't understand why anyone would take that risk if you dont benefit from it. 

The whole argument was started when I said, standing is better than seated presses, I should have said: *IMO* standing presses are better, and I would never do seated.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, you shouldve but you DIDNT!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, you shouldve but you DIDNT!



lol


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> lol



am I still a douche that merits no respect??


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> am I still a douche that merits no respect??



no, I still love you


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

315 x 25


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## assassin (Oct 2, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> same here.
> 
> I'm at 100x5 OH press, while my dead is 2xBW and squat 1.6xBW squat.
> 
> ...


I'LL try prioritizing my shoulder lifts and do some rotator cuff and stuff work ,and see how it goes..


----------



## StanUk (Oct 2, 2006)

Im military pressing 105lbs for 8 reps. Which is good for me, as my bench sucks pretty hard at around 165lbs for 8 reps.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Oct 2, 2006)

i normally overhead press seated (1rm was 235) but standing the most ive done is 175x10.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 2, 2006)

assassin said:


> I'LL try prioritizing my shoulder lifts and do some rotator cuff and stuff work ,and see how it goes..



I just tried OH pressing as my first movement today. Got up 105x8 easily. Also hit 125x3.


Since my shoulders are lagging, I'll be using that movement first for push days now.


----------



## RockSolid (Oct 2, 2006)

145 X 4-6


----------



## hcjv11 (Feb 12, 2010)

somehow i can get 85 10 reps 3 sets
i only weigh about 140 though so i think thats pretty damn good, i want to know my max tho and im not gonna b a dumbas at the gym and actually try to max haha


----------



## cc-10 (Feb 12, 2010)

115 x 5 reps x 5 sets


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 12, 2010)

Before I tore up my rotator cuff I was pressing 100 lb dumbells 3 sets of 6-8 reps


----------



## tyroneatl (Jun 8, 2010)

*Ty*

I can military press 185 max but rep with 155 for 3 sets, is that good..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2010)

155 or 10 sets x 2 reps x 135 lbs last week...


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2010)

Clean and Jerk 335-before back herniation surgery last year.  Still building back up.  And it's true, any overhead pressing movement puts stress on the spine, seated or standing.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 9, 2010)

785 with one hand, while balancing one legged on a swiss ball and pleasuring a Swedish supermodel with my other hand.

Though, that was an off day.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2010)

MDR said:


> Clean and Jerk 335-before back herniation surgery last year.  Still building back up.  And it's true, any overhead pressing movement puts stress on the spine, seated or standing.



Id much rather do them standing.  Slightly easier on the spine if theres no arching (which there almost always is), more musculature being used, and looks cooler.


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree, but interestingly enough, I injured my back doing seated dumbbell presses.  Bench moved slightly and I twisted my back.  The lower disk was sticking out of my back so far you could see it.  Had surgery three days later.  Kinda funny, with all the olympic lifting and years of competing as a powerlifter that I would injure myself with overhead dumbbell presses.  How did you injure your back,Akira?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 10, 2010)

never tried standing, but seated on a smith i can get 245 for 6, you subtract 15-20 for the bar. so let's call it 225. But in all honesty weight doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 10, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> never tried standing, but seated on a smith i can get 245 for 6, you subtract 15-20 for the bar. so let's call it 225. But in all honesty weight doesn't mean shit.



Just to clarify for everyone, because I suspect some of the overwhelming numbers here are incorrect, there is no such thing as a "seated military press". That would be a shoulder press, which is significantly easier. 

Military press is performed standing, that's it. Also, you bring the BB down to your chest. Or, if it's DBs you bring them down to your delts. That's it. Military press is a standing overhead press. There are seated variations. That's a different lift, all together.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember the first time I did standing DB Press from always doing them seated.  Lets see, I was doing 90-100+lb DBs seated and uhhh, the first day I tried em standing, I was getting my ass kicked by 45lb DBs.  

Two things that come from this.. The CNS getting re-programmed to utilize posture for standing while pressing.  Annnnnd, the possibility I was doing the seated incorrectly the whole time.

I think I can max around a ~225lb barbell press while standing now.




MDR said:


> I agree, but interestingly enough, I injured my back doing seated dumbbell presses.  Bench moved slightly and I twisted my back.  The lower disk was sticking out of my back so far you could see it.  Had surgery three days later.  Kinda funny, with all the olympic lifting and years of competing as a powerlifter that I would injure myself with overhead dumbbell presses.  How did you injure your back,Akira?



Years of deadlifting Romanian style incorrectly.  One day I did a STRETCH and pop!  No surgery required, got the go ahead for lifts and been careful ever since.


----------



## MDR (Jun 10, 2010)

Deadlifting wrong can be a killer.  Sometimes I see shit in the gym, and i just want to run over to the person yelling "NO"!  People tend to take that personally.  I sometimes think I can feel it in my own back watching some lifters.  Glad to hear you were able to recover without surgery.  The recovery is a very long and frustrating process.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 11, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Just to clarify for everyone, because I suspect some of the overwhelming numbers here are incorrect, there is no such thing as a "seated military press". That would be a shoulder press, which is significantly easier.
> 
> Military press is performed standing, that's it. Also, you bring the BB down to your chest. Or, if it's DBs you bring them down to your delts. That's it. Military press is a standing overhead press. There are seated variations. That's a different lift, all together.



ahh got you. Like i said never did it. i'll try it next week and see if i can't fuck my lower back up.


----------



## Road Warrior (Jun 11, 2010)

135x6 x3 sets


----------



## BigBoiH (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine was 135 on 5x5


----------



## bigback51 (Jun 13, 2010)

yo, 
sit down behind the neck military presses,  for a single rep. 385. my training partner , you won`t believe this 405 ,FOR A DOUBLE!     yes  2 reps ! strong  b that he is!
hail to the strong one

Big Back 51


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 13, 2010)

Not a lot, I try to avoid going heavy because there's such a high risk of injury.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 16, 2010)

70 lb Dumbbells ,8 reps.  Its all about having that perfect spotter who can motivate you to push the weight to its limit. I find that has helped me a ton on this particular exercise.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 22, 2010)

Before I tore my tator cuff I did 8 reps 225 on smith.Maybe thats y my cuff tore.Db I could easily get 10 reps with 90's


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

military seated press, since i dont do standing is 225 for 6-8 reps with olmpic bar strict form. no bouncing or legs involved. 275 i would think for 1 rep but i dont do 1 reps for shoulders anymore. 100lb dumbells for seated presses for reps10 - 12.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

BigDyl said:


> 315 x 25


 
you must be a power lifter thats alot of weight and reps. great work bro. imo


----------

